# Elegant glass cover clips for 10mm glass?



## TimT (29 Oct 2013)

I have been looking in vain for some elegant cover clips for 10 mm glass. The ones I have seen for 10mm are rather large and adjustable. Being adjustable is not a bad thing in itself but they are all but elegant and minimalistic as I would like them to be. Clear and transparent is a must.

Any ideas on where I can buy those online?

Thanks!
/Tim


----------



## GHNelson (29 Oct 2013)

ADA Cube Garden Hooks 10mm - Buy Aqua Design Amano Nature Aquarium Goods | The Green Machine
Look at the link
hoggie


----------



## TimT (29 Oct 2013)

ADA has always been 'skilled' at pricing their products!  Nobody but them can get away with charging 10£ for a tiny piece of bend metal! 

Thanks Hoggie! Deffenetly an option if a cheaper alternative doesn't pop up - and they are certainly minimalistic although not clear/transparent


----------



## OllieNZ (29 Oct 2013)

The metal hooks like the ADA ones are not as obtrusive as you may think especially if you put them on the ends of they tank. I needed 8 and as I'm cheap I made my own, a couple of quid for some stainless strip that I then cut and folded at work. They are nice and strong too my cat loves to sleep on the top of my tank.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Oct 2013)

TimT said:


> ADA has always been 'skilled' at pricing their products!  Nobody but them can get away with charging 10£ for a tiny piece of bend metal!
> 
> Thanks Hoggie! Deffenetly an option if a cheaper alternative doesn't pop up - and they are certainly minimalistic although not clear/transparent




Do as I did.

Buy an ADA 90p for £509 and you get them completely and utterly free


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Oct 2013)

TimT said:


> ADA has always been 'skilled' at pricing their products!  Nobody but them can get away with charging 10£ for a tiny piece of bend metal!
> 
> Thanks Hoggie! Deffenetly an option if a cheaper alternative doesn't pop up - and they are certainly minimalistic although not clear/transparent


Thats a polite way to put it, Where I come from we call it "Dry bumming"


----------



## GreenNeedle (29 Oct 2013)

I use these on a 6mm and an 8mm.  maybe someone somewhere does a 10mm version?

 Aquarium Tank Glass Cover Plastic Clip Support Holder 6mm or 8mm | eBay


----------



## TimT (29 Oct 2013)

SuperColey1 said:


> I use these on a 6mm and an 8mm. maybe someone somewhere does a 10mm version?


That is exactly the design I'm looking for. And have searched high and low on ebay but no luck with 10mm 

But thanks anyways


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Oct 2013)

SuperColey1 said:


> I use these on a 6mm and an 8mm.  maybe someone somewhere does a 10mm version?
> 
> Aquarium Tank Glass Cover Plastic Clip Support Holder 6mm or 8mm | eBay





TimT said:


> That is exactly the design I'm looking for. And have searched high and low on ebay but no luck with 10mm
> 
> But thanks anyways



Yeah ADA do, check on TGM

ADA Cube Garden Hooks 10mm - Buy Aqua Design Amano Nature Aquarium Goods | The Green Machine


Edit: didn't see 'clear and transparent is a must'

Ask ED from Freshwatershrimp or piece-of-fish on here. As NA do clear acrylic clips that your looking for.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Oct 2013)

NA |   GLASS COVER


----------



## Kev_M (3 Nov 2013)

Thanks for that ebay link, SuperColey1. Very helpful.


----------

